# Crock Pot Duck



## Snow Hunter

THis is one of my favorite waterfowl recipes. 
Ingredients:
4 Duck breasts
1/2 large yellow onion
1 - 8 oz. package of mushrooms sliced
1 bell pepper sliced
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
5 medium potatoes
2 cloves garlic
salt and pepper
crushed red pepper
olive oil or butter
red wine

Cut the duck breasts into strips coat in flour and place in a hot frying pan with either butter of olive oil. I salt and pepper the duck breasts and if I want a little kick I add some crushed red pepper. Add 1 teaspoon chopped garlic and brown the breasts (do not over cook the breasts, just brown them, they will continue to cook in the crock pot). Chop the onions and saute them with mushrooms in butter or olive oil. You can saute the mushrooms and onions with the breasts if you have a large enough pan. Put the 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup in the crock pot add two cans of water. Cut the breast into bite sized pieces and add them to the crock pot with the mushrooms and onions. Cut the potatoes and pepper into bite sized pieces add them to the pot. Now you can also put a splash of red wine in the fry pan at the end simmer for a minute and add to the crock pot. Then slow cook for 5-6 hours or until the potatoes are done and you have a great stew. You can leave out the potatoes and put the mix over egg noodles, works great this way too.
This recipe work great with goose I had it several times this spring with snows and it was great.
This recipe leaves the duck or goose the same texture as slow cooked roost beef. Enjoy!!!


----------

